# A Picture of My New Baby!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is a picture of my new baby at 7 weeks  She is the one with the white blaze up her face.

Since they are Toy Dogs, they will come home at 12 weeks:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not much of small dog afficianado, but she is really cute Linda. Congrats to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Linda! : )


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a cutie!  Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Blaireli said:


> What a cutie!  Do you have a name picked out yet?


Not yet. Carlin has not picked out a theme yet. The mother is Krishna Juswyn I Needed U Most-Carlin lost her Golden Retrievers babies, her working Border Collie and her first Crested in a house fire that also took the life of her husband. Her Crested breeder sent her Wyn to replace her lost Crested, and her name is particularly significant-Wyn is virtually all Carlin had in the months following the fire.

I am trying to help her with a theme that will either tie back to Wyn, or else something altogether different


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Not yet. Carlin has not picked out a theme yet. The mother is Krishna Juswyn I Needed U Most-Carlin lost her Golden Retrievers babies, her working Border Collie and her first Crested in a house fire that also took the life of her husband. Her Crested breeder sent her Wyn to replace her lost Crested, and her name is particularly significant-Wyn is virtually all Carlin had in the months following the fire.


Oh my goodness, what a sad story!  I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OK-what a dummy am I? Wyn is her other girl. Parent's names for my puppy are Krishna's Where Were You (Allie/Fluff) and the sire is HotnTot's Texas Tea (Jed).

Any name suggestions would be great!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh they are all so cute. I love the one behind yours. Something about that little face.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Your puppy is adorable! I remember Carlin's story. It's so tragic. You are a good friend, Linda. I'm glad she has people like you in her life.

Now for names, where's LJilly28?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aww what a sweet pup, bet you are excited to get her home!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

How about Tink (for Tinkerbell) since she's such a little thing.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Dogs that size should have a sports theme....you can name the soccer, football...etc.....

I'm kidding of course. My parents have a dachshund that they should of named football though, when it sits up, it looks like a football on a tee.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Not yet. Carlin has not picked out a theme yet. The mother is Krishna Juswyn I Needed U Most-Carlin lost her Golden Retrievers babies, her working Border Collie and her first Crested in a house fire that also took the life of her husband. Her Crested breeder sent her Wyn to replace her lost Crested, and her name is particularly significant-Wyn is virtually all Carlin had in the months following the fire.
> 
> I am trying to help her with a theme that will either tie back to Wyn, or else something altogether different


Oh,no. That is an awful story. How could that happen- just gave me a shudder. 

The puppy is very sweet- girl or boy?

What are some name guidelines? Tahnee name or Krishna or both?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She's a girl, and will carry the Krishna kennel name. Probably not mine or Carlin's at this point.

I actually kinda liked Tink, but I'll have to see what Carlin thinks


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is very cute. They are pretty rare around here so I have never met a Crested but they look like fun.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It's cute!!!!!!! I think


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys. See Hooch, she will grow on you


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So Hooch likes kittens AND puntables!!

Admit it!


----------

